# Aman Thul sucht



## Hexer68 (25. Januar 2007)

close


----------



## Sergeros (26. Januar 2007)

Hatte schon in einem anderen Forum das gefragt.

Was wollt ihr mit der Girliesgalerie bezwecken.. das hat nun mal nix mit wow zu tun  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexer68 (26. Januar 2007)

close


----------



## TaZz (26. Januar 2007)

Ich denke das war eine berichtigte Frage von Sergeros, deswegen chill mal Hexer und flippe nicht direkt aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ohman ohman ohman sagt mal was für ein typ bist du überhaupt ?
> wenn dich dieses script stört dann schau doch einfach da nicht hin,



Naja zum Thema....ich finde keinen Hinweis darauf auf welchem Realm ihr seid, auch nicht direkt auf der Homepage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

